

Treehouse Hits The Deadpool; Founder Off To Google - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/treehouse-deadpool/

======
fookyong
It would be great to hear a post-mortem on why the founders think they failed
to get traction. I remember the Techcrunch launch post being very positive
(not that these things are determining factors, but still).

I wonder if we will be hearing the same thing about Path a year from now? The
two services seem very similar.

------
jimboyoungblood
_We were indeed the first to really identify the market for mobile photo
sharing._

Really, indeed. I built an iPhone photo sharing app about two years ago (It
was my self-assigned "How to program in Objective C" project), and there were
at least several others that came before mine.

~~~
sharpshoot
I think what he means here is, see the market opportunity and raise money
against that, not just build it.

~~~
jpark
Even with that definition, there was Shozu, which was founded in 2001 and
raised over $36M. At least by 2005, they had significant traction with their
mobile photo sharing tools.

~~~
morganw
LightSurf, 1995, founded by Sonia Lee and her husband Borland founder Philippe
Kahn: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightSurf_Technologies>

------
JJMalina
I remember signing up for Treehouse after that TC post and thought it was
really cool. Tried to get my friends on it, but that failed (most people
didn't have iphones at the time) so the app was useless for me.

------
dannyr
Will the other cofounder be joining Google too or just Chris?

------
drndown2007
Is it just me, or are we seeing a lot of hip new Web 2.0 sites that are going
under lately? Is lack of an actual business model the culprit?

~~~
robryan
Maybe you are just hearing about more of those that fail instead of them going
quietly. If the majority of "hip new web 2.0" startups weren't failing in one
way or anything the VC/Angel financing business would be pretty much printing
money.

------
robspychala
<http://snaplog.com>, <http://clowdy.com> and probably dozens more.

------
pclark
So close, yet so far. Sucks.

